# Your Favorite Nora The Cat's Performance



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

What is your favourite performance done by Nora the Cat?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm torn between the original and the Sequel


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmm, I'm not sure but she plays like no other cat I've seen!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like all the videos I've seen, but my favourite is The Catcerto:






I especially like the way she waits for her entry as the orchestra plays the introduction, and also her technique - there can't be many pianists who play by rubbing the back of their heads over the keyboard.

Glad to read that she's still alive too - though she may have retired from active composition. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nora_(cat)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the Stockhausen styled adaption: The Cat Quartet, Music for four stringed cats


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

my cats are my favs "Piggy" plays w/ toys.."Noodles" plays w/her food, "Beso" just likes petted. and "Henry.....he just sleeps and eats. but we do have NCAA cat chases and "Piggy plays w/ Pee Wee the dog!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Glad to read that she's still alive too - though she may have retired from active composition.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nora_(cat)


Thank goodness for small mercies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like how Nora's style is "something halfway between Philip Glass and Free Jazz" and "she gravitates toward the D-E-F range on the keyboard and includes the black keys in her playing" and has a preference for Bach pieces. 

God knows what she does to Wagner...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Her confidence, musical expression, technique and tasteful outfit reminds of Yuja Wang.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> my cats are my favs "Piggy" plays w/ toys.."Noodles" plays w/her food, "Beso" just likes petted. and "Henry.....he just sleeps and eats. but we do have NCAA cat chases and "Piggy plays w/ Pee Wee the dog!!


so my Kid is a Vet Tech. came home from work with a 1-2 day old chick. a person "leaves" it outside the door. So She as it in a box with a heat light till its bigger. early in the morning wife is yelling for Her to get up "PIGGY HAS THE CHIC IN HER MOUTH" and is running with this chic! Kid got the chic back in the box... all is well....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a more recent video. Adorable. And clearly matured as an artist as she has adopted a more efficient, minimal style with emphasis on what's between the notes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Kid got the chic back in the box... all is well....


ends well ..........................????


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nora appears to have a near Ravelian love for major and minor seconds, but they are so tastefully used as to distinguish her efforts from those of the great French composer. Also, I think that most concert pianists would do well to learn and mimic her "cat head fur slur" of multiple notes. Finally, her love of pianos made by the company who's logo is crossed tuning forks speaks volumes for her musical knowledge. Obviously a cat of multiple intelligences. Howard Gardner may need to write a follow up book.


----------

